# Ghosty Art



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

>>Welcome!
Hey all, My older sister suggested me making a Grphics shop here, so here I am with this shop! ^.^ I WILL update it when I get a chance of course. Kinda pretty it up ya know? :
Well, anywho, I am VERY sorry I haven't got any examples of my work so far, but I will soon. And when I do get them, please look in my albums for them  I'm working on a signature so...  (If I'm doing something wrong please tell me!!) BTW, My shoppe is named after my three little Ghost shrimp that my sister gave to me <3 Thanks sis!

>>About
I have been making graphics for quite some time now, and I must admit I love it to smithereens. Just call me Ghosty y'all  Need I say more?

>>Rules
1. Use my graphics for _at least_ 24 hours.
2. If it's not what you want, tell me, and I will gladly redo it for you  I _do not_ want _any_ unhappy customers 
3. Don't claim my work as your own!
4. No foul language, Treat others as you would treat yourself. If you're mean, you must hate yourself. 
5. Obey ALL BF.com rules!
6. If any more rules come to mind I will put them into a picture and post them in my albums, so check it often, please? :blink:

>>Examples
Avatars
Type of Graphic: Avatar
Images/Theme: 
Text?/Colors: 
Border?: 
Other: 

Signatures
Type of Graphic: Signature
Images/Theme: 
Text?/Colors: 
Border?: 
Other: 

Hand-Drawn
Type of Graphic: Handdrawn 
Images/Theme: 
Text?/Colors: 
Border?: 
Other: 

Thanks all!
_~Ghosty_


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, y'all, just now found out that you can't use animations here, sorry!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, lil sis, looks like I'm your first customer. 
Avatars
Type of Graphic: Avatar
Images/Theme Pics are in attached images)
Text?/Colors: No text. Something that would go good with my Betta's colors. ^.^
Border?: Yes!
Other: N/A

Signatures
Type of Graphic: Signature
Images/Theme: (Pics are in attached images)
Text?/Colors: I've Got the Betta Bug! Whatever colors you think. 
Border?: Yes!!! 
Other: N/A


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

lol and I will be your second customer :
Hand-Drawn
Type of Graphic: Handdrawn 
Images/Theme: 
Text?/Colors: 
Border?: 
Other: 
could i please have my handrawn sprite now please ?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ooouuu i wanna one =]] here is strawberry and chili pepper :

straw berry, my VT combodian girl:
















and here is chili pepper, my red HM metallic boy:








would you mind drawing him with a normal HM tail? it got better i have no latest pic of him XP
thanks if you can =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ohh i have to do this thingy XP here i filled it:

Type of Graphic: Hand drawn 

Images/Theme: not worried about background, just like the fish please ^-^

Text?/Colors: i would LOVE your signature on it, i have a thing for signing XP. i would want my spawning pair colored and together in the same sheet of paper please =]

Border?: i wouldn't mind but it is your choice, not much in boarders

Other: would you mind putting there name on the paper? of course it is "strawberry" the female and " chili pepper" my male


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Well, lil sis, looks like I'm your first customer.
> Avatars
> Type of Graphic: Avatar
> Images/Theme Pics are in attached images)
> ...


I'm on it


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

NflLover101 said:


> lol and I will be your second customer :
> Hand-Drawn
> Type of Graphic: Handdrawn
> Images/Theme:
> ...


omg i thought you ogt it! lol the "Cochise brought to life" xD lol well, i'll get something today  you can count on it if i don't forget that is lol, sorry I'll make one as soon as i can, sorry becks!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> ooouuu i wanna one =]] here is strawberry and chili pepper :
> 
> straw berry, my VT combodian girl:
> 
> ...


Oh my geesies they're adorable  lol kk I'll get right on it thanks for the orders guys! ^.^ BTW The forms seems to be a bit of a pain so If you want you don't have to use them  Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it is ok =]]

and thank you i love them a lot >w< when chili flares he looks like a round tail now but it will get better hopefully


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ghosty Shrimp said:


> omg i thought you ogt it! lol the "Cochise brought to life" xD lol well, i'll get something today  you can count on it if i don't forget that is lol, sorry I'll make one as soon as i can, sorry becks!


 Okie-dokie. no rush


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> no it is ok =]]
> 
> and thank you i love them a lot >w< when chili flares he looks like a round tail now but it will get better hopefully


Sorry it's taking soooo terribly long for your order, dad has tightened Comp "security", so to speak, lol.I'll get you order to you tomorrow, if it's possible. sorry bout the delays!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is ok there is no rush =]


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> ooouuu i wanna one =]] here is strawberry and chili pepper :
> 
> straw berry, my VT combodian girl:
> 
> ...


Hey! Sorry it took like, months to get it to you but here is one of them. I lost the other but i WILL try to find it, okay?
Here's your's










Becky Big Sis, I'll get your's ASAP....aka inna min xD


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay Big sis!
Here's your Hammie Sprite, is it okay?









oh, and BettaLover, do you want nay changes? I'm so sorry about the lighting!!


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Aww, it's SO cute 
thankies


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ghosty Shrimp said:


> Hey! Sorry it took like, months to get it to you but here is one of them. I lost the other but i WILL try to find it, okay?
> Here's your's
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! i luvvvffff it >W< it is going for my pro pic


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> OMG!!!! i luvvvffff it >W< it is going for my pro pic


Aww, I'm so glad you like it!! ^^
Hey, I found the other one, so Lord willing, tomorrow, will try my best to get it to you, okay?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

='[[ chili pepper died thanks for making it


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> ='[[ chili pepper died thanks for making it


Oh my geese how terrible!!! Awww, I am SOOO sorry!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is ok... strawberry ain't doing well either


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww these are too cute!! could you do mine? i will try to geta good pic up tomorrow


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

found his auction pic!!!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> found his auction pic!!!


Awww, no problem!! ^^ I'd be glad too!
OMG!! Sooooo pretty!!!!! 
I'll get on it right away!! ^^

omigeese, betta lover, I'm so sorry!!!! D:
Get well soon to Sweet lil' Strawberry!!!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

"R.I.P.strawberry "
awww omg, i'm' soo sorry for your loss!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ghosty Shrimp said:


> "R.I.P.strawberry "
> awww omg, i'm' soo sorry for your loss!!!!


well she jumped :-( in the night when i was sleeping, my parents still ignore me


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well she jumped :-( in the night when i was sleeping, my parents still ignore me


Oh no  Shame miss strawberry, you should've known better D:
I'm so sorry!! Any newbies?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

actually her fries are a month old now


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> found his auction pic!!!


I'll be working on him today, peaches!! ^^
So, I should either be able to get him to you today or tommorrow, okay? ^^


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> actually her fries are a month old now


Awww, Congrats! You have them to remember her by ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ghosty {=] i did some research on the morph strawberry was this is what i found out:






 * this strain at a glance*
*in depth look at this strain* *color type:* opaque white*
featuring:* bright red head
*note:* very hard to find
*these bettas are:* odity
*skill level: *intermediate/advanced
*strain by: * Faith
*price range*:* $40 - $50 / betta

*_prices vary depending on how red head is, color and finnage quality. some top pairs may be priced considerably higher._
*R E D H E A D S*​ Admit it, you have a soft spot for the hot little red heads ...  These cuties pop out of my Holy Grail opaque line every now and then. This is a very interesting phenomenon, since usually males tend to get red in them while females don't. Why do these gals come out with a bright red head? No one knows... All I know is that the red heads are a delight to look at and very popular. They are truly the most adorable female bettas ever! 
If you ever see some of the stock page snatch them fast. They are rare, and to date only about 20 were produced and people love love love them. 
Red heads may have no red at all anywhere else, and be pure white (except for the head), or they may have a bit of red in their fins. Currently only in ST, may be available in DT one day soon . 

this might be strawberries morph, it really explains her red face ^-^ this makes me very excited on this spawn


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks ghosty {=] i did some research on the morph strawberry was this is what i found out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey this sounds interesting!  Keep us updated on your spawn!  I hope they make it okay!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks ghosty {=] i did some research on the morph strawberry was this is what i found out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG This is amazing!! ^^ Congrats bettalover!! ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well she is dead, and lunar dead when i came back home =(


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well she is dead, and lunar dead when i came back home =(


Awww, omigeese! Come, on you guys! Don't do this to BL!!! D:
I'm so sorry! :-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ghosty,i actually love lunar more than everyone else. and my brother's baby boy ballpython died yesterday his name was "Teo" poor little guy
but the fries there is a good amount=]
can you draw luna and oceanist?
oceanist,HMPK salamander male:








also what kind of salamander he is? he has red fins and a blue body and green, he is named oceanist because if his strange blue and green body









and here is luna, my PK? or VT bi-color female:








she actually has a black body, and some little blue spots








can you do these when you have time?


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks ghosty,i actually love lunar more than everyone else. and my brother's baby boy ballpython died yesterday his name was "Teo" poor little guy
> but the fries there is a good amount=]
> can you draw luna and oceanist?
> oceanist,HMPK salamander male:
> ...


Awww, That's horrible! Do you think one may have had something contagious??? D:

Awesome! ^^
Sure! It's the least I could do!
Okay, I'll draw them when I finish Peaches' order.
Of course! I'll do them as soon as I possibly can!  I'd be more than glad!!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> awww these are too cute!! could you do mine? i will try to geta good pic up tomorrow


Peaches, dearie did you want a Sprite or a Drawing? Sorry, lol, I'm kinda slow today xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well, strawberry jumped, but her gills where swollen, and when i got home and lunar was dead he had puffy gills to. katrina jumped, did i mention katrina? well she was a tiny VT girl.and chili died by depression.
from my memory i think i gave them bad water D= i will never do that again, i cannot loose another. also luna healed from pop eye and oceanist is STILL infected with popeye. am not gonna get into oceanist HORRIBLE story =[

but thanks=]


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Drawing please  Thank u very much, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well, strawberry jumped, but her gills where swollen, and when i got home and lunar was dead he had puffy gills to. katrina jumped, did i mention katrina? well she was a tiny VT girl.and chili died by depression.
> from my memory i think i gave them bad water D= i will never do that again, i cannot loose another. also luna healed from pop eye and oceanist is STILL infected with popeye. am not gonna get into oceanist HORRIBLE story =[
> 
> but thanks=]


Aww, :sad:
Uhm, no I don't think so. Awww... :sad:
Omigeese, too right!! D:


----------



## Ghosty Shrimp (Oct 19, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> Drawing please  Thank u very much, I can't wait to see it!


Okay, thanks ^^
Peaches, I am SO sorry as I can be!! That last few weeks have been TERRIBLY busy, but I PROMISE I'll will get your drawing done ASAP, okay? Sorry!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got my new girl last wednesday off of aquabid (my avi), looks like a male 0-o but she got torn up because she decided to jumped into the other side of divider (phantoms side) crazy fish, i wake to see my new girl in phantoms side torn up, and phantom just looking at her (creep)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ghosty Shrimp said:


> Okay, thanks ^^
> Peaches, I am SO sorry as I can be!! That last few weeks have been TERRIBLY busy, but I PROMISE I'll will get your drawing done ASAP, okay? Sorry!!



Oh no problem at all!! :-D


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you do a drawing of Peaches?


----------

